# Sig P220 (added a couple)



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Picked up a new P220 SAO earlier this month.










And with the P220 that is being retired.










P220 SAO and P938.










Have 4 now, P220 SAO, P220, both 45ACP, P229 40S&W, P938 9mm.










Does that make an arsenal? :-?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Not even close to an arsenal to me..................I'd say you need more. Its nice nice group that you have there though. Why are you retiring your old 220? It looks like it has gotten lots of good use over the years. Must be like an old friend. I was looking into buying a P220 or maybe a P227 a while back but just never ended up putting the funds together for one. I do have a Sig 1911 that I really like, but I don't get to shoot it nearly as much as I would like. They definitely make a quality gun.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ac700wildcat said:


> Not even close to an arsenal to me..................I'd say you need more. Its nice nice group that you have there though. Why are you retiring your old 220? It looks like it has gotten lots of good use over the years. Must be like an old friend. I was looking into buying a P220 or maybe a P227 a while back but just never ended up putting the funds together for one. I do have a Sig 1911 that I really like, but I don't get to shoot it nearly as much as I would like. They definitely make a quality gun.


Ha, I'll give you my wife's phone number maybe you can convince her I need more. :lol:

The only reason I'm "retiring" the old 220 is that I am carrying the 938 as a daily off-duty carry, the 938 is SAO, wanted my on-duty pistol to have the same function as my off-duty, so I went to the P220 SAO for duty. The old P220 isn't going away, it will just be used as more of a fun gun from now on rather than a working gun. I'll still certify with all of them so that I can carry whichever I want.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So, I added a couple to my "arsenal" :wink:

Sig P320 X Pro, 9mm










And a Sig P365, also 9mm










Yes, I kinda like Sigs


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Added a magwell funnel and 21 round mags to the P320, considering an optic, just not sure if it will be worth it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

my daddy used to tell me there are two things you just can't hide... money and fertilizer.... :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I ain't trying to hide nothing, just working hard on spending my kids inheritance. :laugh:


----------

